

Ask HN: When will you give up startups? - abs_farah

I was having an interesting discussion with my co-founder about failure and we started to talk about at what point would we give up if our current startup failed, and the next one failed, and the next one...<p>After how many startups would you think, well this is wasting my time, better get on with the rat race? For me, I think I will only give up when I’m not enjoying what I’m doing and if there is no food on the table.<p>My co-founder was surprised. I was wondering, at what point will you give up?
======
benologist
I was wondering about this the other day but from a different perspective -
wondering what retirement will look like for my friends and I, and we
concluded it will look the same as not being retired.

If you are passionate about this you must learn to translate that into revenue
that pay salaries - at least your own, or it is not an alternative to working.

